# Colorado Rivers & Creeks DVD Guide



## Cutch (Nov 4, 2003)

And its going to be sick.


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

what is this video. footage of each run? If so, how many are on the disc? What is the name of the dvd gonna be called? Doubt it will be rivers and creeks?


----------



## MIKE D (Jun 24, 2005)

*gary e is a dork*

nice attitude gary stay in jackson loser


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Nice, I'd take one. And Gary.....



> The guide will feature 25 of Colorado's premiere class IV-V runs.


----------



## kyll (Oct 27, 2005)

Gary , now everyone knows you cant read either . Shmuck!!!


----------



## E-Ro (Mar 23, 2005)

Chill out mountainbuzzers. These are typed words on the internet, that don't reflect expression. Dont be so quick to jump on people is all I'm saying. Or maybe I'm the one getting all into it, I don't know. Because I guaranty someone is going to get all up on me for the little bit that I just said.

Cheers, to the late season snowstorms and the upcoming raging paddling season.


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

im stoked to hear about it, and i will definetly buy a copy. now obviously its going to have the goldies like gore, big south, etc, but will it have some of the newer ones that quite havent reached the big time yet, like bakers box or treasure canyon?


----------



## thecraw (Oct 12, 2003)

Great idea guys... I would be very much into getting this!


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Can we start the voting for our favorite 25? How will those be figured out? I'd like to see all the CB creeks lumped into one, hell I wanna see pretty much all the southern creeks in there, and Big South of course.


----------



## Rando (Mar 24, 2004)

Frenchy Zap that crap! Although Gary may not be the easiest guy to get along with he rips and has helped shape the Colorado creeking scene for years, so get off of him before he gets his hands on you and breaks you in half!


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

Yep-- after rereading and having someone else read it to me, I believe you kyll are right. I can't read. 

25- runs sounds cool. Always thought a video of Colorado runs would be very cool, glad someone is finally gonna spend the time to put it together. I just hope kyll is a good enough boater to be in it, so I can watch him/her swim around. Please post some of the runs you folks have planned. I'm with yet--big south, treasure, slaughterhouse, LSB, NSV, crystal gorge, royal gorge, would be pretty cool. I think the CB has been raped and pilaged for to many years to waste footage space.


As for Mike, not sure where you got attitude, but whatever. I will definately stay in Jackson. You stay on your flat little hills and water and let the big boys tell you about what really goes on.


Why I asked about the name is- I'm sure colorado rivers and creeks has copy rights and using their book name could be a problem? I might just be to big of a smuck though as you spelling b and poet winners might have to explain all this smart people stuff to me.

Gary


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

I'd rather have your boatin resume than the smarts anyway, Gary. I only hate ya cause your in Jackson and I'm not! I always hear that about the CB creeks but i must be in some blackhole or somethin. I never seem to see any CB footy, except for the 1 or 2 big slides maybe. All the better reason to lump those creeks into one run or chapter. Just my opinion.

Now how the hell am I supposed to wait till 2007? Get lots of good footage this year yo.


----------



## MIKE D (Jun 24, 2005)

good one gary its apparent that your a meathead, please bigboy show me how its done. if only colorado had some big mountains or good water,mabey i could show you how its done


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

I 'm not sure how it would relate to DVD copywrite law but I believe book titles are NOT copywritten. There are several examples of different authors who have chosen the same titles for books.

I sure hope I am wrong, but I believe someone could Tiltle something CRC II and havd nothing to do with the original authors.


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

Hey big D, hows life? Was just talking to Landis about you, he said you got a hercules. How do you like it? I got one myself, pretty excited to check it out. Thanks for answering my question on the crc thing, as I was just curious. Hope you and the family are doing well.


Meathead? Nice one right back Mike. Call me when the water starts running as I would love for you to show me around. Would love to see what a guy as rightous as you has to offer on the water. 


Flow you should hate me as it was the biggest snow in 40yrs up here. Great place with unreal skiing, don't know how I will want to come back and ski CO after this winter. Now we will see if the paddling is ok. Give me a shout if you're up this way and we can hook up and fire something.


Gary


----------



## Chillyh20 (Apr 27, 2004)

*How's the Shoulder*

Yo Gary. How's the shoulder these days? I still feel bad about Grape Creek, but then it's really Josh's fault for suggesting that piss trickle anyway! Hope you're well man.

Kevin


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Thanks for the offer Gnary E! Dont remind of the snow, we were up there around New Years for those ridiculous storms! Some of the deepest shit I've ever been in!! There wouldn't be anymore CO skiin for me after doin time up there. We's plannin a trip to Montana and Idaho over the summer, maybe we'll run into ya.


Sorry, not trying to threadjack this but maybe Danimal or cutch could give us some more info. You guys got the skinny on what runs it's gonna feature........no, dont tell me, I want it to be a surprise.....no, just tell me.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2006)

Well,

sorry to tag along but I am nearing completetion of my new flick as well. Similar idea without all the information posted that you can find in the guide book. My video just features "problem areas" on the river.

the runs featured are too numerous to list at this point. Lets just say there will be about 45 minutes of CO creeking, some Idaho, some New Mexico, lots of the Southeast, some Costa Rica, and some Mexico. There will be different movies within the DVD. I am thinking like 2 or 3. Still in design.

The Chronicles of Gnarnia will be available at every colorado cup event at the Paddler magazine tent. Hope everyone enjoys.

Thanks,

Nick Hinds
Off the Couch Video Productions
otcouch.com
[/i][/b]


----------



## Brook (Nov 22, 2003)

*copy this*

DF- Now we are getting off topic, but since we are there. Book titles can be copy written/trademarked and can cause legal problims for tv and feature films. I finished a tv series last fall and we (legal) tried to use the name "cabin pressure", taken! Had to use Flight Attendant School instead. Now that's gay. 
This stuff happens all the time, you need a full time entertainment legal dept. just to keep up with it.

-Gar how's your kahuna you tool!!!????
-N Hinds you are a slacker..still no DVD in the mail? Just flew over Fish Creek on friday, hold on its really gonna go!


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

Chilly, I am doing good. You should feel bad jackass! J/J mistakes happen. Hope you have a good year.


Nick, you are a slacker. Get the vid done so I can get treys slackin ass outside. Then go clean nf fish, you steamers are really gonna start getting a bad rap soon. Get up there and saw saw saw. I don't want to hear about snow, you should have been in there in the fall. Get that log in mad also. LOL, come on bro-- help a brotha out as Mike G has big plans this summer for me and I do not want to have to avoid anything. I go chunder style, straight down white knuckled waiting to implode.


Brook, you sorry piece of dung. When you get up here leave that gay boat at home. We are gonna teach you how to boat again. You've turned into the disgrace we always feared about you. Time to get back on the horse and actually move downstream upright. 


I thought Gordon and Dave had that book copywritten, just didn't know the law ect. 


Gary


----------



## KT (Feb 23, 2004)

The NF is 80% cleaned out as of last fall - still a few big ones left. With the heavy winter I doubt that much of Fish looks good right now.


----------



## sward (Dec 14, 2003)

Gary I hope your shoulders are healed up, the last thing we need to be hearing is how you couldn't lift your head-up high enough to carp in another breath before you backstroke to the eddy...

Hope you are wearing your wrestling tights in that MT snow.

Steve.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2006)

upper fish received quite a bit of attention from a group of us last fall. It was sparkling clean, but as KT indicated there is probably now another uncut cord for us to chop up. It will all be clean by the time levels are good to go. 

NH


----------

